# DRO's for a G0602



## purpleknif (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd like to fit a DRO to the cross slide on my G0602 . I'm not really happy with any of the mounting methods I have come up with , Has anyone here installed them on this lathe ?   Thanks.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 1, 2016)

It all depends on what type of system you want to install.

If it is the cheaper Igaging one, then there are a few hits if you do a search 'fitting dro to G0602 lathe'.

If fitting a glass or magnetic scale, then there are ways and means to solve a few of the problems.

John


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 1, 2016)

Probably gonna go with the Igaging. Got them on my mill and they work very well . Price is a consideration also .  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 7, 2016)

This is how I fitted glass scales to my Myford Super 7

http://www.magic9designltd.com/fitting-a-myford-super-7-dro

My SINO DRO systems have been running continuous for 10 years on the mill and 8 years continuous on the lathe, I had to fit a £1 capacitor in the PSU on the mill display unit a couple of months ago. 

 - Nick


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Nick,  Haven't decided what route to take yet. Got a couple of other projects to do before I shut the lathe down. Once I get them om I'll post some pics.


----------

